# Jugo Juice protein shakes......



## cheesegrater (Jun 14, 2005)

dunno if yall have these in the USofA but up here in the frozen tundra we have this smoothy place called jugo, they sell protein shakes with 44g, and a mix of banana and strawberries with orange juice, then a low carb one 19g carb with 44g protein with raspberries


these things any good? cuz they sell em at university and its hella easy for me to get those than bring my own or somehow mix em at school.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

They certainly sound good 

Bring us down some so we can all try


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2005)

Do you have a link?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Is this it.*







http://www.jugojuice.com/


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2005)

Jugo is juice in spanish.


----------



## XcelKrush (Jun 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Jugo is juice in spanish.


Makes you think, doesnt it.....


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 14, 2005)

got one at my university too... seems ok, may have some high GI carbs due to the fruit content, but when you're on campus its definetly better than other things they sell... also Jugo can be dam expensive!


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> http://www.jugojuice.com/



yeah, but the protein shakes are more milky....

whoever was talking about GI carb content from fruit (whatever GI means....) aren't you supposed to put fruit in protein shakes anyways?


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 14, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> yeah, but the protein shakes are more milky....
> 
> whoever was talking about GI carb content from fruit (whatever GI means....) aren't you supposed to put fruit in protein shakes anyways?


you are supposed to put fruit in protein shakes *post workout* when your body is craving carbs. not just in the middle of the school day after you sat through 2 hours of economics or w/e.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 14, 2005)

in the cutting diet plan, it says 2 scoops of protein, water and frozen strawberries.....

and econ classes in summer....try 3 hours playa......i RARELY go......


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> got one at my university too... seems ok, may have some high GI carbs due to the fruit content, but when you're on campus its definetly better than other things they sell... also Jugo can be dam expensive!


Most fruit have a low to intermediate GI (usually range in the 25-55 range...). And their glycaemic load is usually low too (under 10). Although some fruits, such as watermelon, do go up to ~75 GI, because of the water content, the glycaemic load is only 3 - so you have to eat about 2 pounds before you get a significant rise in blood glucose.

Also, if you are combining it with protein +/- healthy fats then the overall glycaemic load of the meal is diluted even further.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> you are supposed to put fruit in protein shakes *post workout* when your body is craving carbs. not just in the middle of the school day after you sat through 2 hours of economics or w/e.


 You can have fruit (either with other meals or in a protein shake) at times other than PWO... As long as it fits into your daily totals and you are eating a sensible diet then it is fine.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can have fruit (either with other meals or in a protein shake) at times other than PWO... As long as it fits into your daily totals and you are eating a sensible diet then it is fine.


 :bounce:


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 15, 2005)

The ones here in NY have a booklet that tells their Nutritional Facts. So you might want to see if they have one. When I looked at it they were pretty high in calories.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Most fruit have a low to intermediate GI (usually range in the 25-55 range...). And their glycaemic load is usually low too (under 10). Although some fruits, such as watermelon, do go up to ~75 GI, because of the water content, the glycaemic load is only 3 - so you have to eat about 2 pounds before you get a significant rise in blood glucose.
> 
> Also, if you are combining it with protein +/- healthy fats then the overall glycaemic load of the meal is diluted even further.


For the most part, the fruit that they use in Jugo juice is High GI, like grapes, pineapple, strawberries, and melons... they don't use too many low GI fruits like apples in their smoothies.

If you look on the Jugo Juice site under the nutritional values, *most* of their smoothies have up to 90g's of carbs with roughly 70-75 g's coming from sugar.

My point was that Jugo juice is a better snack than many other fried items 
served up on campus but it could give you an unneeded insulin spike, thats all.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.jugojuice.com/downloads/nutritional_smoothies.pdf

scroll down to page 9 and 10, the classic protein shake has 45 g protein and 27g carbs, the mens berry zone has 53 g protein and 22 carbs or something, with the sugar carbs i assume coming from fruits....at 350 cals or something, seems as good a bet as making one at home.....


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> For the most part, the fruit that they use in Jugo juice is High GI, like grapes, pineapple, strawberries, and melons... they don't use too many low GI fruits like apples in their smoothies.
> 
> If you look on the Jugo Juice site under the nutritional values, *most* of their smoothies have up to 90g's of carbs with roughly 70-75 g's coming from sugar.
> 
> ...


Notice how I said *MOST* of their smoothies have ungodly amounts of carbs, not all.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 15, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> Makes you think, doesnt it.....


 Certainly does. 

Similarly, 'Chai' is 'Tea', in one of the Indian languages. So when the label says 'Chai Tea' ...  ... Marketing gurus.. gotta love them ..


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Notice how I said *MOST* of their smoothies have ungodly amounts of carbs, not all.



well, i was only talking about the protein shakes.....anyway, for a quickie at school or at the gym, can't beat it, even as a meal replacement.....it's either that or DQ or A&W or some shit at my school (u of calgary)


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 15, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> well, i was only talking about the protein shakes.....anyway, for a quickie at school or at the gym, can't beat it, even as a meal replacement.....it's either that or DQ or A&W or some shit at my school (u of calgary)


cheesegrater, I go to U of C too


----------



## canuck muscle (Jun 15, 2005)

Cowtown represent!


----------



## canuck muscle (Jun 15, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> well, i was only talking about the protein shakes.....anyway, for a quickie at school or at the gym, can't beat it, even as a meal replacement.....it's either that or DQ or A&W or some shit at my school (u of calgary)



Don't tell me your sick of Kobe Beef.  hahaha


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 15, 2005)

I love Kobe Beef, I just get it like once a semester


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> For the most part, the fruit that they use in Jugo juice is High GI, like grapes, pineapple, strawberries, and melons... they don't use too many low GI fruits like apples in their smoothies.


Ummm...

Strawberries are low GI (40) and there GL is minute (1.3). 
Grapes are low as well (GI ~40-50) although their GL is higher (7.7-8.8)
Pineapple brushes the intermediate range (GI ~50-66) but GL is low (5-6 ish)
And, as I said before, watermelon, while it has a intermediate to high (GI 70-80), but it has such a high water content that it doesn't really matter (it has a GL of 3-4!!!).



> If you look on the Jugo Juice site under the nutritional values, *most* of their smoothies have up to 90g's of carbs with roughly 70-75 g's coming from sugar.


He was asking about the protein shakes in particular...



> My point was that Jugo juice is a better snack than many other fried items served up on campus but it could give you an unneeded insulin spike, thats all.


Well - an insulin "spike" is probably not going to occur to a significant degree from the fruit alone... This is due to the fructose component - It will mean ~30-40% of the carbs (there is usually 3-9g of fructose from a serve of fruit) will be first taken to the liver for conversion to glucose... This means the rise in blood glucose is slower (as you must go through this process first) and it will not 'peak and then plummit' but will decrease slowly as the glucose is slowly released. And if you add other things (that are not carbs - eg: protein powder) then the overall GL of the meal will decrease - which 'dilutes' the glycaemic effect...

Also - just on a side note, GI does not always correlate with insulin release. eg: glucose is not the only thing that will cause insulin to rise. BCAA's (eg: those found in protein powders) are also insulinogenic and will cause a rise in insulin. So whey protein will also cause an insulin peak... So it is not only carbs that you have to think of in terms insulin.

PLUS you then have to look into things like the second meal effect - which is the effect that a previously ingested low GI meal will have on what he is consuming now. Generally, a low GI meal eaten beforehand will decrease the insulin response to a following meal. Also, if he has fibre/fats or other foods in his digestive tract then this will also alter the absorption rate of the shake.

The GI is calculated first thing in the morning (no breakfast), using starving uni students as test subjects, and they consume an exact (to the 0.00g) quantity of a single food type to give them an exact quantity of carbohydrate (25 or 50g - depending on the carbohydrate density of the food). So it is highly artificial.... Sure, use it as an indication of the types of carbohydrate foods to eat, but it is not the 'be-all and end all in terms of properly balanced meals.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 15, 2005)

yep my bad heh


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> cheesegrater, I go to U of C too



no shit? what year you in?


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 15, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> no shit? what year you in?


Just finished first year.. in social science getting degree in economics, how about you?


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 15, 2005)

starting 4th year in fall, international relations.....


----------

